# [ eix ] invente des flags ? ( résolu )

## nemo13

bonjour, :

```
eix baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  [P]1.11.15-r3 1.12.11.1 (~)1.12.12 1.12.13 (~)2.0.0 (~)2.0.1 {bootstrap build static unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.0.1(00:24:37 21/11/2009)(-build)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts
```

d'où  sortent bootstrap static unicode ?

car :

```
equery uses baselayout

 * Searching for baselayout ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1:

 U I

 - - build : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make

             stage1]
```

et

```
emerge -pvt baselayout

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1  USE="-build" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Celà m'embête car j'aime bien eix pour voir rapidos les flags d'un paquet !

Pour info : je suis en full x86_64 en full ~ 

mon make.conf contient USE=-* ; 

mes flags sont tous gérès dans /etc/portage/package.use

pour les versions j'ai : *Quote:*   

> equery b equery
> 
>  * Searching for equery ... 
> 
> app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc7 (/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/gentoolkit/equery)
> ...

 Last edited by nemo13 on Sun Nov 29, 2009 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Ils sortent tout simplement d'une version plus ancienne du paquet, alors que dans ton emerge et equery, il sort que ceux de la dernière version !

----------

## nemo13

tu as raison , j'étais totalement passé à côtè de la chose :

 *Quote:*   

> equery which baselayout
> 
> /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-2.0.1.ebuild
> 
> nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ ls /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout
> ...

 

et par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> more /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.11.15-r3.ebuild
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

désolé pour le dérangement et merci encore :jlp

----------

